

Technology tracks our every move. How can an entire plane go missing? - tejbirwason
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/03/10/technology-tracks-our-every-move-how-can-an-entire-plane-go-missing/?hpid=z2

======
kinofcain
The assisted GPS thing is incorrect and missed the point. Assisted GPS just
uses cell towers to speed the acquisition/interpretation of a satellite
signal(s) and to use those cell towers to triangulate when satellites aren't
available. The reason it doesn't help is because it's a GPS _receiver_ , it's
a bit like saying your TV can't be used to locate your house because your tv
only gets VHF.

------
Giraffenstein
I'm going to out on a limb and suggest it's because technology doesn't track
our every move.

~~~
goblin89
Saying that it's _technology_ that tracks our every move IMO is a little
disingenuous, too. ‘Technology’ does what people use it for.

If people in charge were really determined to track every commercial aircraft
in the air, could this have been implemented with currently available means? I
would believe so.

------
bsder
Because nobody wants to pay for the technology to track a plane _before_ the
plane goes missing.

